# 1997 Nissan Hardbody 4x4 electrical issues



## melaluca10 (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe someone here can help because I'm about to go crazy with this thing!!! 
So a while back I had a blown headlight, replaced it, all sat. A few days later the opposite headlight blows, replaced all sat. A few days later the 1st headlight I had replaced blows.
Then, the dash panel just stops working, period. Nadda, nothing. 
When I try to replace the fuse for "meter"(10Amp) it pops everytime. 
Can someone tell me where to go from here...why is this fuse blowing? There's a ground somewhere right?:newbie:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

disconnect the battery, then unplug the 1st headlight that blew, with a new fuse in test each connector lead to ground with a multimeter set to ohms. test in each switch position if it reads low (close to zero) then you have a short. if it reads high not short and the problem is elsewhere.

if you need a FSM PM me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

pretty sure you have a wire somwhere touching the metal ....look for broken wire


----------



## liamiw (Mar 1, 2009)

*Whatever became...*

...of this? Problem solved? Curious 'cause sounds a little with what I am deaking.


----------



## liamiw (Mar 1, 2009)

liamiw said:


> ...of this? Problem solved? Curious 'cause sounds a little with what I am deaking.


sorry dealing.


----------

